# Best docking station for Ipod Nano



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Just invested in an Ipod Nano and thought i would get a docking station, any suggestions as to which one to get?

Jonah


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

I have the Apple Universal one. It has inbuilt IR so you can use the Apple remote control with it. Very handy if you plan on hooking it up to your sound system.

I believe Belkin have released one with a radio remote control which means you can operate your iPod from up to 100m through walls etc. Nice bit of kit if your system is multi-room.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Rob, I've just picked up a Monitor Audio iDock from Amazon - What Hi-Fi Best Buy 2005 at Â£250

Try Â£99!

Sounds good too and comes with inserts so various ipod models apart from shuffle fit snugly

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_ss_w_h ... itor+audio


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

jonah said:


> Just invested in an Ipod Nano and thought i would get a docking station, any suggestions as to which one to get?
> 
> Jonah


I have just bought a fantastic docking station for my ipod video, which comes with different cradles.

It's called the ibass, comes in black or white, with a remote control and looks as smart as you like!

They're in PC world for Â£84.99 but if you play your cards right you can get them for Â£39.99 because that's what comet were selling them for and it's the same company! :wink:


----------



## j600.com (Jun 30, 2005)

GoingTTooFast said:


> I have just bought a fantastic docking station for my ipod video, which comes with different cradles.
> 
> It's called the ibass, comes in black or white, with a remote control and looks as smart as you like!
> 
> They're in PC world for Â£84.99 but if you play your cards right you can get them for Â£39.99 because that's what comet were selling them for and it's the same company! :wink:


They are Â£39.95 in dixons or Â£35 new on ebay.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

If you mean docking station just to synce with itunes, then the apple ones good.
If you mean audio output dock, i have this
http://www.cyrusaudio.com/content.asp?ContentID=52

Got it from play http://www.play.com/Electronics/Electro ... oduct.html

And it's gone down Â£10 since i bought it


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> Rob, I've just picked up a Monitor Audio iDock from Amazon - What Hi-Fi Best Buy 2005 at Â£250
> 
> Try Â£99!
> 
> ...


Now and again one gets whiff of a bargain that is just to good to ignore.

I just ordered one, even though i already have an Altec Lansing iM7 box for the iPod and some Harman Kardon soundsticks II...

MA quality for Â£99 instead of Â£250 is stunnng. I guess it either may be about to be replaced or there is a glut of surplus inventory.

Well spotted sir.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

garyc said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > Rob, I've just picked up a Monitor Audio iDock from Amazon - What Hi-Fi Best Buy 2005 at Â£250
> ...


You're welcome Mr C - and if you order through nectar e-stores (they have a link to Amazon now) you can get nectar points too!. I felt obliged to order the iPod 30GB for 170 quid as well whilst I was there


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Ah, this is why ideck is cheap:

iDeck Compact launched

http://www.avreview.co.uk/news/article/mps/UAN/833/v/1/sp/230651606387538815450

But so what? At Â£99 it's abargain.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

garyc said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > Rob, I've just picked up a Monitor Audio iDock from Amazon - What Hi-Fi Best Buy 2005 at Â£250
> ...


sounds like a great buy but for me it's alittle too big. Going to pop out and have alook at a few.

Jonah


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Lou ordered one of the MA's this week for her apartment in Budapest... it's arrived and I want a play, but it's her pressie to open


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Another Amazon order sent - thanks Rob. Dropped a new 8Gb Nano on the order while I was at it...

Paul


----------

